# Need to know if super swamped vamps will fit my rancher



## Rancher_nation (Jan 13, 2015)

I need to know if 27 inch super swamper vampires will fit without rubbing plastic and not tearing it up. I have a 2013 Honda rancher 420 es 2x4. Anything is helpful thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Should be fine.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

my friend was running 28" silverbacks... you will be fine


----------



## Rancher_nation (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## JCooper (Jan 1, 2015)

What width are you getting? 27x12 run true. 27x10 are actually 25.5

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## Rancher_nation (Jan 13, 2015)

27x12 all around possibly if not 27x12x11 on back and 26x12x12 on front


----------

